# Router Table Extension on My TS



## Tom5151 (Dec 5, 2011)

Hello,

I am brand new to this forum and have a couple of questions about a project I am planning for right after the first of the year.

Let me start by saying that my workshop is actually also my two car garage. Actually, to be more precise, I have about half of a two car garage to use as the workshop. I currently have a Bosch benchtop router table (RA1181) with a Bosch 1617 series router. So far it has served me welll for the limited use I have gotten from it. The problem is that everytime I want to use it, I have to pull it out from where it is stored, set it all up and then take it all down when done and re-store it. That is a big pain and I am sure subconciously it discourages me from using it as often as I could/should on some of my projects. 

So I plan to make some changes both to maximize the limited space I have and to make the router table more easily accessible and user friendly.

I have a Ridgid 3650 contractor saw that I love. My plan it to make a mobile workstation for it to include a router table extension to the right of the right extension wing. Below is a picture of what i am thinking of building:

I am looking at this table top and fence from MCLS:
Amazon.com: MLCS 2394 Extension Router Table Top & Fence with Universal Router Plate: Home Improvement

Lastly I just purchased this Triton router at a very good discount that I plan to put in the table:
Amazon.com: Triton TRA001/TRC001 3-1/4-Horsepower Precision Router: Home Improvement

I am just wondering if this is an acceptable combination of components. Does anyone see any issues about this type of setup that I should be concerned with? I am absolutely open to any and all feedback/suggestions. I want to make sure I get this as right as I can so that I can use the router and router table a lot more than I do now.

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## Tom5151 (Dec 5, 2011)

Just a quick bump to see if anyone would have any concerns with what I am thinking about doing here.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Tom, what you plan to do will work. I prefer to have my saw and router table as individuals. Saws and router tables need to be at different heights for the most comfortable use. When combined you will often have to remove/change a set up on one or the other to complete a task. Many forum members prefer what you have in mind for their own reasons. As long as you are comfortable with this go for it.

PS: I think you would find much better deals on the Triton in January. Many sales for $200 in the past.


----------



## Tom5151 (Dec 5, 2011)

Mike said:


> Tom, what you plan to do will work. I prefer to have my saw and router table as individuals. Saws and router tables need to be at different heights for the most comfortable use. When combined you will often have to remove/change a set up on one or the other to complete a task. Many forum members prefer what you have in mind for their own reasons. As long as you are comfortable with this go for it.
> 
> PS: I think you would find much better deals on the Triton in January. Many sales for $200 in the past.


Hi MIke,

Thank you so much for your feedback. For now I am limited on space but when I get a full-blown workshop, I do plan to separate the tow.

I was very lucky with the Triton. I found it for 199 and had a 50 dollar gift card so it wound up costing me 149...plus free shipping to boot....I was very happy indeed


----------



## darrink (Sep 7, 2009)

Tom,
Here are a couple of links that may give you some ideas. I think if you hang that much weight from the aluminum rails it would need to be supported in some way or another.

I have some plans for a mobile workstation at home. I will try and post them this evening.

http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/24183-table-saw-extension-table.html

http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/25979-router-table-build-underway-w-pics.html


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

_"So I plan to make some changes both to maximize the limited space I have and to make the router table more easily accessible and user friendly"_

You're absolutely right about that Tom. I started with a benchtop unit and got tired of digging it out and assembling it. Also a lot of things that should have been passed over the table to give them that little something extra... didn't. I finally scrambled around and put a full size table in and couldn't be happier. Hardly ideal as I have to fold up the table saw and roll it out of the way to get to the router table and roll the router table and table saw out of the way to get to the miter saw but everything is at least workable and reasonably convenient. 

Nice score on the Triton by the way


----------



## Tom5151 (Dec 5, 2011)

darrink said:


> Tom,
> Here are a couple of links that may give you some ideas. I think if you hang that much weight from the aluminum rails it would need to be supported in some way or another.
> 
> I have some plans for a mobile workstation at home. I will try and post them this evening.
> ...


Hello Darrin,

Thank you. I would love to see the plans of the mobile workstation you have. I am very open to any ideas that can help me do this the right way.

Actually there will be a full cabinet under the table top to fully support the weight. The table top itself will not be attached to the rails or the saw itself.

Thank you.


----------



## Tom5151 (Dec 5, 2011)

jschaben said:


> _"So I plan to make some changes both to maximize the limited space I have and to make the router table more easily accessible and user friendly"_
> 
> You're absolutely right about that Tom. I started with a benchtop unit and got tired of digging it out and assembling it. Also a lot of things that should have been passed over the table to give them that little something extra... didn't. I finally scrambled around and put a full size table in and couldn't be happier. Hardly ideal as I have to fold up the table saw and roll it out of the way to get to the router table and roll the router table and table saw out of the way to get to the miter saw but everything is at least workable and reasonably convenient.
> 
> Nice score on the Triton by the way


Thank you John, I was very lucky to get it at that price. I just could not pass it up. Sounds like you had some of the same challenges I had. I am hoping that this arrangement will help out quite a bit....

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## Alan Bienlein (Oct 17, 2009)

Here is what I did with my Ridgid TS3650.




















If you need anymore info or pictures let me know.


----------



## Alan Bienlein (Oct 17, 2009)

I have a sketchup drawing of my mobile base but can't remember how to upload it. The cabinet is sized so that no shimming or additional support is required for the cast iron top extensions or the router table top.


----------



## Tom5151 (Dec 5, 2011)

Alan Bienlein said:


> I have a sketchup drawing of my mobile base but can't remember how to upload it. The cabinet is sized so that no shimming or additional support is required for the cast iron top extensions or the router table top.


absolutely beautiful set up......I can only hope mine comes out half as nice...i wont have an additonal cast iron extension...just what came with the saw plus the MDF router table top to the right


----------



## theexpozay (Oct 4, 2011)

I was considering mounting a router on my table saw for quite some time. In fact had I not more or less walking into most of the components of the RT that I am building it would still me my solution. You might consider looking at the benchdog extension. It seems to be a bit better quality than the MLCS. 
BenchDog 40-102


----------



## Tom5151 (Dec 5, 2011)

theexpozay said:


> I was considering mounting a router on my table saw for quite some time. In fact had I not more or less walking into most of the components of the RT that I am building it would still me my solution. You might consider looking at the benchdog extension. It seems to be a bit better quality than the MLCS.
> BenchDog 40-102


Hi Michael,

Thank you so much for your suggestion. I actually have looked at that very top, but have decided against cast iron for right now at least. The MDF top will sit on top of and be fastened to a cabinet directly beneath. What I may eventually do is actually replace the left wing of my TS with that bench dog top. 

Tom


----------



## darrink (Sep 7, 2009)

Tom5151 said:


> Hello Darrin,
> 
> Thank you. I would love to see the plans of the mobile workstation you have. I am very open to any ideas that can help me do this the right way.
> 
> ...


Well I guess my computer ate the plans, because I sure can't find them. I'll have a look around the WWW and see if I can find them. If I do, I will upload them.


----------



## Alan Bienlein (Oct 17, 2009)

Here are the sketchup drawings.













I would download the actual sketchup file but don't know how to.

The size of this is setup for my fence rails moved to the right to give me 48" crosscut capacity.


----------



## theexpozay (Oct 4, 2011)

Ahh. I missed the part where you were wanting an actual cabinet... I can see why you would want a lighter wing set for that. I will say that the cast iron would add a significant amount of weight to your TS, and that is always a good thing.


----------



## Tom5151 (Dec 5, 2011)

Alan Bienlein said:


> Here are the sketchup drawings.
> View attachment 48176
> View attachment 48177
> 
> ...


Thank you Alan. That is very helpful indeed. Gives me a much better idea of actual dimensions.

Tom


----------



## darrink (Sep 7, 2009)

Here are a couple of links that might give you some ideas.

Torsion box for a moble table saw base?

http://www.woodstore.net/mosaroce.html


----------



## Tom5151 (Dec 5, 2011)

darrink said:


> Here are a couple of links that might give you some ideas.
> 
> Torsion box for a moble table saw base?
> 
> Mobile Sawing & Routing Center Woodworking Plan


Hi Darrin,

Thank you so much for sending that link. Unfortunately I have tried to register at that site so I could view the picture files and for some reason am unable to do so. I can read the forum text but can't open the pics without registering which currently I am unable to do. But again I sincerely appreciate your help.

Tom


----------



## darrink (Sep 7, 2009)

I think you have to actually use your full name to register at that site, not just a screen name.


----------



## Tom5151 (Dec 5, 2011)

darrink said:


> I think you have to actually use your full name to register at that site, not just a screen name.


Yes, you are correct. I tried my full name but their system said it was already being used by someone. So I created something close and they would not let me join. I have a fairly common first and last name so I can understand that it may already be used. But I sent them an email explaining and they never replied.....This was actually several weeks ago that I tried to join. Didn't give me a real great first impression.


----------



## clifft (May 18, 2010)

Hi Tom

my shop is about 13x30 and almost all large tools on wheels. I have
a separate router table cabinet with Lee Valley table, also on wheels.

For long work I can wheel any tool outside to my carport, cool in winter
though.

I thought an even larger router table would be good, but then I found
doing some 14 foot handrail that 4 inch sub-fence wiser to keep the
hand rail closer to the bit as the handrail not perfectly straight.

Tools on wheels are great for cramped spaces.

Cliff


----------



## Tom5151 (Dec 5, 2011)

clifft said:


> Hi Tom
> 
> my shop is about 13x30 and almost all large tools on wheels. I have
> a separate router table cabinet with Lee Valley table, also on wheels.
> ...


Hi Cliff,

Thanks for your message.

Yes I am trying to become as mobile as possible until i have a bigger shop area to workwith. I think the biggest motivator for me anyway is the "ease of use" factor. Right now I constantly have to set things up and take them down over and over again. I think subconciously that keep me from doing more and from using other tools more that would make my projects just a little bit better.

Thanks.


----------



## BioBill (Oct 2, 2010)

*Careful how you orient the Triton*

I added a router cabinet to the right of my TS so I could use the Incra fence with both. However, I oriented the Triton so it would be easy to get to the on/off switch and safety cover - but that put the height adjustment to the right of the router bit. This means that a bit height readjustment necessitates moving the fence to uncover the access hole in the router support plate, and get clearance to rotate the lever. Not such a big deal with the Incra, but an irritating bother. I'd send a photo, but just ran out of space on the computer while importing pictures.


----------



## Tom5151 (Dec 5, 2011)

BioBill said:


> I added a router cabinet to the right of my TS so I could use the Incra fence with both. However, I oriented the Triton so it would be easy to get to the on/off switch and safety cover - but that put the height adjustment to the right of the router bit. This means that a bit height readjustment necessitates moving the fence to uncover the access hole in the router support plate, and get clearance to rotate the lever. Not such a big deal with the Incra, but an irritating bother. I'd send a photo, but just ran out of space on the computer while importing pictures.


Bill thank you very much for the heads up. That will come in handly when I am setting it up.

Tom


----------

